# Beltsander breaking belts???



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I just bought a Bosch 12.5 amp 4x24 beltsander. I am using the 3x norton belts and they are popping way too soon. I am sanding sections of pine floors that are nail free. They seem to just pop whenever they feel like it. They pop across the belt not at the glued seam. I have burned through about $40 of belts. I am done wasting money. Any ideas?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Too tight. Too loose. Improper sanding method......One or the other. Norton is on point as far as sanding medium is concerned. Only 3M can compete.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

That is, unless of course, the drums are warped or out of "true".


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Well,
It has an arm when pulled it compresses the drum so a belt slides over. Once the belt is on you just push the lever that tightens the belt and tuck the arm away. I don't believe there is and any adjustment to loosen or tighten, just a one time application. I could be wrong though. As far as method goes, I couldn't be any gentler and still make it work and still not pop.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Which model is this sander?


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

Norrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrm, there is a tracking adjustment on the belt. Keeps it from running off the rollers or cutting into the body if you have checked that and it is fine then I would be making a phone call asap to mfg. 
Bosch makes good stuff and I know they will be all over it to resolve this issue.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Double-A said:


> Which model is this sander?


It is the 1276 DVS. Any experience with this?


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

skymaster said:


> Norrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrm, there is a tracking adjustment on the belt. Keeps it from running off the rollers or cutting into the body if you have checked that and it is fine then I would be making a phone call asap to mfg.
> Bosch makes good stuff and I know they will be all over it to resolve this issue.


Yeah, I am familiar with the adjustment knob. It is in working order. I called Bosch and they did not have an answer to the problem. They just said take it back and get a new. I just need it to work now. I bought it online and can't wait for shipping and so on.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

Did it break the belt that was included in the box? The free one you got?

Is the port knob in the proper position?


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks Double D's
I will check it out first thing in the morning. I tell you what, sometimes I don't know where I would be without you guys. e-hug for everyone!! 
Oh yeah,
The factory belt did not pop yet. I have been using 24 and the factory belt is an 80.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

*Norm, how'd you make out?*

I'm curious how u made out with the belt sander. I have the same model. I never had any trouble with belts breaking other than the usual problem of nail heads sticking out of the floor and drywall screws on the loose(how do they elude my broom like that?) I often use the expensive Norton belts that are blue and it really burns me up when those things rip.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

A little update,
Well I went to check the knob that double A showed us and positioned the port knob at a different setting(only 2). I have only been using the cheaper belts and they seem to be better as of now. I have had a few pop at the glue seam. I think they were getting hot. I previously used up all the the expensive blue ones so I am not sure how they will fare with the adjustment. As I said in another post, they were popping across the belt, not at a seam. It was really strange. I think I have one 80 grit left and will try it tomorrow. I will let you know.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Norrrrrrrrrrrrm said:


> I just bought a Bosch 12.5 amp 4x24 beltsander. I am using the 3x norton belts and they are popping way too soon. I am sanding sections of pine floors that are nail free. They seem to just pop whenever they feel like it. They pop across the belt not at the glued seam. I have burned through about $40 of belts. I am done wasting money. Any ideas?


I've been using belt sanders for over 20 years and the only time i see a belt break is either its put on the wrong way ,which in turn breaks at the seam or a sharp object has started a rip IE: nail or staple ,and still it rarely happens if used responsibly. 

Is there something stuck up in the sander that may be causing a tear? piece of wood, nail or staple? 

A belt generally does not break ,even with somewhat heavy usage. Sure its adjusted properly and not getting scored on the inside edge? I see this sander has a different style of adjuster? looks like it could also be the cause, the belts are overheating from being to tight?


----------

